# Clever Boy



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

It's been rather frosty the last few days here, which doesn't stop us from taking the dogs out on a hike. Today was the second day in a row when we did and as we were hiking along I noticed something that my new little boy was doing.

Normally if we find places that are iced over the dogs will break apart the ice to chew for water (even if we try to find paths with a little bit of a stream). The older dogs are pretty adept at this, and Doyle has tried but he isn't quite as coordinated.

What we realized he was doing however while running about was stripping the vegetation of the frost it was collecting. So he would be bounding through the weeds, gently mouthing the grass as he ran past to collect the frost lol. Even did it to some of the bushes that were pretty much falling over with the frost. 










Clever boy.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

That is what it looks like across the border in Washington too! Great photo.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice picture! & yes very clever.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks like he had a call of the wild moment! Yes brains and beauty! Bill


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Half the time I could barely make my dogs out in the frost this morning lol!  The golden is actually chewing on a giant chunk of ice he had dragged out of a patch behind him.


----------

